# "Picture" Druggist/Pharmacy bottles - Pics of all known ones here in one thread



## stephengray

Hello, as most people know I collect picture, or graphic, drug store bottles. I try to keep a picture of all the ones I can find. I will post them on this thread a few a day. If anybody has some, PLEASE post pictures of them on this thread. I know there are thousands of them from all over the US and quite a few from other countries such as Canada or Australia. I have some of these myself but most are just ones I would like to have.
 
This one is from the Eagle Drug Store K&Co. mono A. J. Klofanda & Co. 6th Ward Druggists Eau Claire, Wis.


----------



## stephengray

W. C. R. Allan Druggist with two cherubs holding a baby bottle King St. Carleton, N.B.


----------



## stephengray

McClain Brothers Druggists Wheeling, W.Va. with a lion stirring a p&m.


----------



## stephengray

W. C. McCallister Druggist Monongahela City, Pa. with a horseshoe.


----------



## stephengray

I'm originally from Oklahoma and as far as I can remember we do not have an eagle embossed druggist from there. Too bad. OK does have several with owls, 1 lion, 2 handfans, and others. Wyoming does not have many picture, or any druggists, at all. I have 4 picture drugs from Wyoming but the one I really want is the one from Thermopolis with a beehive on it. 

Here is an owl from Chas. W. Peaslee Dispensing Druggist Redfield, S.D. that is extremely rare. I was lucky to get this one as I have not seen another one.


----------



## stephengray

From Keech's Drug Store Waupon, Wis. will all embossing inside a ribbon.


----------



## stephengray

This one is from Belleville, New Jersey. Clover Pharmacy 111 Washington Ave. with a nice 4-leaf clover.


----------



## stephengray

Layton & Layton Druggists Georgetown, Del. with handfan.


----------



## stephengray

I guess I will post one more. This is one of mine with a stag on it. I.N. Reed of Toledo, Ohio with an older square style from the 1880's.


----------



## stephengray

This one has scales & wreath on it. H. M. Hutchinson Druggist from N. Vassalboro, Me.


----------



## stephengray

Here is one with just a wreath, no scales. Boyd Drug Co. Jerome, Ariz.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Here are a few from Quebec, not sure how many of these you know.
FT Ansell, Sherbrooke (ribbon) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/ansell_ft.htm
Bryson's Medical Dispensary, Montreal (ribbon) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/bryson_rh.htm
John E. Burke, Quebec City (eagle) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/burke_je.htm
J. Edmond Dubé, Quebec City (red cross)http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/dube_je.htm
WA Dyer & Co, Montreal (some sort of animal, goat?) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/dyer_wa.htm
E. Giroux et Frères, Quebec City (beaver and maple leaf) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/giroux_frere.htm
T.E. Huot, Montreal (wreath) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/huot_te.htm
The Medical Hall, Montreal (belt and trident) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/medical_hall.htm
J.A. Nicolle, Montreal (wolf) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/nicolle_ja.htm
H.W. Reynolds, Montreal (stag) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/reynolds_hw.htm

And some more from Ontario:
J.A. Craig, Ottawa (heart) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/bouteilles_ottawa/craig_ja.htm
F.W. Day, Ottawa (ribbon) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/bouteilles_ottawa/day_fw.htm
H.F. MacCarthy, Ottawa (belt and heart) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/bouteilles_ottawa/maccarthy_hf.htm
R.J. Mills, Ottawa (belt and crown and leaves) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/bouteilles_ottawa/mills_rj.htm
S.J. Stevenson, Ottawa (ribbon) http://www.bouteillesduquebec.ca/bouteilles_ottawa/stevenson_sj.htm
J.D. Tully, Peterborough (scales and wreath) http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4541842140_e9dcac5989.jpg
W.D. Gordon & Co, Kingston (belt and shield) http://parkscanadahistory.com/series/chs/15/chs15-2-49.jpg
R.A. Wood, Toronto (belt) http://www.ecbw.ca/bottle_gallery/images/ra_wood_01.jpg
Heath & Gunn, Kingston (beaver and maple leaf) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/heath_&_gunn_01.jpg
E. Hooper & Co, Toronto (belt crown shield) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/e_hooper_&_co_01.jpg
R.A. Harrison, Dunnville (fan) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/ra_harrison_01.jpg
Owl Drug Stores, Toronto (owl with VIGILANCE) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/owl_drug_stores_01.jpg
R.G. Bredin & Co, Belleville (belt plus pillar with mortar/pestle) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/rg_bredin_&_co_01.jpg
WA Cameron, Renfrew (Red Cross) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/wa_cameron_01.jpg
McColl's Drug Store, Toronto (shield plus rays) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/mccolls_01.jpg
Medical Hall, Cornwall (crown plus wreath) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/medical_hall_co_01.jpg

And B.C. 
Owl Drug Co, Vancouver (owl) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/owl_drug_co_limited_01.jpg

And Manitoba:
Cowan's Drug Store, Portage La Prairie (horse shoe) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/cowans_01.jpg

And New Brunswick 
Waterson's Pharmacy, St. Stephen (eagle) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/watersons_01.jpg
Hanington Brothers, St. John (not sure what that is, crown?) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/hanington_brothers_01.jpg
E.M. Estey, Moncton (stag plus anchor, in amber!!!) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/em_estey_01.jpg

And Newfoundland
M. Connors, St John's (ribbon with mortar/pestle) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/m_connors_01.jpg

And Nova Scotia
Chas F. Cochran, Kentville (belt plus pillar plus mortar/pestle) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/chas_f_cochran_01.jpg

And PEI
W.R. Watson, Charlottetown (belt and trees) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/wr_watson_01.jpg

And Saskatchewan 
J.S. Donaldson, Arcola (ribbon plus mortar/pestle) http://www.ecbw.ca/glen_phillips_collection/images/js_donaldson_01.jpg


There's plenty more to find out there on the internet but I'm tired and heading to bed now!


----------



## stephengray

Yeah, I had seen most of those on their respective sites. Wish I had some of those!!!


----------



## stephengray

Chas. T. Flacheneker's Pharmacy Alton, Ill. with maltese cross.


----------



## stephengray

4 town picture druggist - Bradley Bros. Druggists Ft. Wayne Huntington Wabash and Marion Indiana with a heart.


----------



## stephengray

George A. Harding Druggist Oregon City, Og. with a graduated beaker.


----------



## stephengray

Red Lion Pharmacy Cumberland, Md. with lion.


----------



## stephengray

This is another Canadian one from St. John, N.B. M. V. Paddock Apothecary with wolf inside a belt.


----------



## stephengray

J. C. Dent & Co. Druggists with owl from Bridgeport, Ohio.


----------



## stephengray

H. G. Starr Pharmacist Warren Block Cumberland Mills, N.H. with star matching his name.


----------



## stephengray

Another picture drug that goes with the name of the druggist; The (Bell) Pharmacy Bell & Merrick Waco, Texas.


----------



## stephengray

This is a nice one I have from Tampa, Florida. It has a man in the moon graphic as well as a snake coiled around the p&m. Valdes & Bro. Druggists & Chemists from Tampa.


----------



## stephengray

Here's one I'd like to have from Australia. R. F. Kennedy & Co. Chemists Warrnambool with a lighthouse.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Oh that Australian one is so cool!  I didn't know they had American-style druggist bottles in Australia, though it makes sense when I think about it.  I believe South Africa had them as well, if I remember correctly.  I wonder if there are any good picture druggists from there.


----------



## botlguy

Those are absolutely "Killer" Stephen. Thanks for sharing. I'm thinking about taking the time to photograph (?) my Sample, Trial, Free, etc. collection and share them. Most collectors don't realize how many there are.
Jim S


----------



## stephengray

There are some really nice miniatures, free samples, out there! I saw a guy once who had a free sample Fish Bitters.


----------



## stephengray

G. Eschman & Co. Pharmacists from Phoenix, Ariz. with a nice eagle.


----------



## stephengray

Handfan from Maine. Nathan Reynolds Pharmacist Main St. Canton, Me.


----------



## stephengray

A. E. Frazier City Drug Store Girard, Kan. with graduated beaker.


----------



## stephengray

John Young, M.D. from Farmington, N.H.


----------



## botlguy

stephengray said:


> There are some really nice miniatures, free samples, out there! I saw a guy once who had a free sample Fish Bitters.


One must be careful with some of the minis, especially the figural type. There are lots of Taiwan fakes around


----------



## stephengray

Yeah, I know fakes everywhere. This guy had am amazing sample collection. He had probably at least 50 to 75 sample bitters and other types mixed in. He displayed them at one of the national shows years ago. He said what got him started was that he dug one of the better bitters sample bottles.


----------



## botlguy

I specialized in bitters for years and am quite familiar with the square and rectangular and round minis but there are FEW authentic figural minis around. I'd have to think hard about it to remember even one TRUE figurative. However, if he displayed at a National show they should have been authentic. I may be ignorant of true, authentic examples.
Jim S


----------



## stephengray

This might be the best picture druggist bottle I have. The Owl Drug Store Phone 126 from Chickasha, Okla. Extremely rare and this one has the label on the back. It was found in the attic of a house in Mobile, Alabama.


----------



## stephengray

Here is an earlier bottle from that druggist. The Owl Drug Store Prescriptionists Chickasha, Okla. View attachment 179583


----------



## stephengray

This one is from Minnesota. Peterson & Co. Druggists Duluth, Minn. with eagle.View attachment 179584


----------



## TROG

Here is one I have


----------



## RelicRaker

I've only dug one with a confirmed local pharmacy. P.M. Kelly in Philly.  
Here ya go...


----------



## stephengray

Thanks for posting! 





RelicRaker said:


> I've only dug one with a confirmed local pharmacy. P.M. Kelly in Philly.
> Here ya go...
> View attachment 180051


----------



## stephengray

I've wanted one of those for a while. Usually a little out of my price range though! 





TROG said:


> Here is one I haveView attachment 179598


----------



## stephengray

I'll post a few tonight of some more picture druggists.


----------



## stephengray

*Leadville*


----------



## stephengray

Dewey, Oklahoma with cross and rays.


----------



## stephengray

St. Clair, Pa. in 6 ounce size.


----------



## stephengray

Julius Klee from Brooklyn with crown.


----------



## stephengray

Fort Wayne, Indiana with wreath & scales.


----------



## stephengray

Star from Memphis, Tennessee.


----------



## riverdiver

*Picture Druggist from NH*

Plummer and Thompson
Druggists
Lakeport, NH


----------



## nhpharm

Riverdiver, 

What is that other bottle in the photo of the Plummer & Thompson?


----------



## CanadianBottles

Here's a horseshoe druggist from Halifax that I bought at a recent bottle show, T.M. Power.


----------



## riverdiver

It is a J.L. Odell Druggist, Lake Village NH

you can get a close up under the digging and finding portion of the forum under my post 2017 bottle finds.


----------



## Jeff

are you sure that is N.H. because Maine (ME) had a /cumberland Mills, a wealthy section of Westbrook, Maine where the SD Warren pulp mill was, hence the Warren Block
thanks for checking
I'd also be interested in purchasing any Maine "Druggist/Pharmacy/Apothecarey" bottles you have; I just looked at your Nathan Reynolds from Canton, Maine
thanks, Jeff
nostrebor@comcast.net


----------



## Jeff

retired pharmacist here, collecting Maine bottles if you are interested in selling any
first I've seen from N.Vassalboro, Maine
jeff


----------



## Jeff

you've got some beauties....pics and colors are incredible..Jeff


----------



## stephengray

Posted this a long time ago but I like it. I have one from Halifax with a lion on it.


----------



## stephengray

Here is one from Denver, Colorado. W.S. Haswell Druggist Denver, Colo. with a pestle & mortar on a pillar.


----------



## stephengray

G. Tielke Druggist from Cleveland with a globe pic.


----------



## stephengray

Edmunds' Drug Store from Braddock, Pa. with crescent moon and star. They are small but they are there!


----------



## stephengray

The Owl Drug Store Prescriptionists from Chickasha, Okla. with owl.


----------



## stephengray

Hanson & Gjesdahl Druggist from Duluth, Minn. with a lion.


----------



## stephengray

C. A. Bell & Co. from Bedford, Ky. with a bell to match the name.


----------



## stephengray

Wilfert's Pharmacy from Cincinnati with a person holding scales inside a shield.


----------



## stephengray

W. G. Webber Druggist from Bath, Me. with a belt.


----------



## stephengray

Red Cross Pharmacy from Dewey, Okla. with cross.View attachment 184445


----------



## stephengray

Zwick's Red Cross Drug Store Covington, Ky. with maltese cross.View attachment 184446


----------



## stephengray

Auburn Drug and Chemical Co. Auburn, MainView attachment 184447e. with leaf.


----------



## stephengray

J. B. Zackheim, Ph. G. Prescription Chemist 313 William St. from Buffalo.View attachment 184448


----------



## stephengray

Simon's Pharmacy from Cairo, Ill. with cross. View attachment 184449


----------



## stephengray

Dare & Collins Druggist from Cheyenne, Wyo. with horseshoe.View attachment 184450


----------



## stephengray

The Cotton Drug Co. Prescription Druggists from Denver, Colo. wiView attachment 184451th wreath and scales.


----------



## stephengray

Another W. G. Webber Pharmacist from Bath, Maine but with a different graphic on it. Handfan on this one.View attachment 184452


----------



## stephengray

A. G. Noid Dispensing Druggist from Canton, S.D. with eagle.View attachment 184453


----------



## stephengray

Townsend The Druggist from Abilene, Kan. with a pill knife.View attachment 184454


----------



## stephengray

Robt. Carter Druggist from Columbus, Ga. with an owl.View attachment 184455


----------



## stephengray

A. D. Foster & Co. Druggists from Council Bluffs, Iowa with flowers.View attachment 184456


----------



## stephengray

Postoffice Pharmacy from Aberdeen, Wash. with a mailbox.View attachment 184457


----------



## stephengray

Julius Klee Apothecary from Brooklyn with a crown.View attachment 184458


----------



## stephengray

E. H. Tasker Druggist from Center Sandwich, N.H. with owl.View attachment 184459


----------



## stephengray

The Elk Drug Store from Colfax, Wash. with elk.View attachment 184460


----------



## stephengray

Howarth's Drug Store from Chester, Pa. with anchor.View attachment 184461


----------



## stephengray

Barclay Bros. Druggists from Cairo, Ill. with lion. That's it for tonight. I collect pic drugs from anywhere and want any ya'll might have. Thanks!View attachment 184462


----------



## stephengray

Gilbert & Kline Druggist Catawissa, Pa. with flower.


----------



## stephengray

Whitfield Pharmacist from Chicago with hand holding plants.


----------



## stephengray

Eagle Pharmacy Hensch & Co. from Cleveland with eagle on globe.


----------



## stephengray

The Owl Drug Co. from Colorado Springs, Colo. with owl.


----------



## stephengray

Owl Drug Co. Z. E. Marvin, Mgr. from Dallas, Texas with owl, nice large size.


----------



## stephengray

Reul Bros. Drug Store from Delphos, Ohio with nice eagle.


----------



## stephengray

C. H. Skinner Pharmacist from Denver with scales.


----------



## stephengray

The Mattix Drug Store from Duluth, Minn. 32 ounce size with axes and shield.


----------



## stephengray

Leavitt's Pharmacy S.E. Cor. 3rd & Elm Streets from Camden, N.J. with owl.


----------



## stephengray

Joseph T. Brown & Co. from Boston with wasp or bee.


----------



## stephengray

Gunn Drug Co. from Birmingham with lion.


----------



## stephengray

Fenton Druggist from Beloit, Wisconsin with shield.


----------



## stephengray

Owl Pharmacy Graham & Munch, Props. Bellingham, Wash. in a 8 ounce size with owl.


----------



## sandchip

Wow.  Have you added all these since last year?  Quite an impressive collection.  I never would've thought that there were so many out there.  Thanks for taking the time to share them with us.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Here are a few I've picked up - a horseshoe and two ribbon designs: N.W. Campbell of Ottawa, T.M. Power of Halifax, and Bryson's Medical Dispensary of Montreal.  Not certain these aren't already in the thread.


----------



## Gene

Your bottles are beautiful stephengray. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stephengray

Thanks for posting pics of your bottles. Let me know if you have extras!


----------

